# Thông báo > Thưởng và phạt >  Thông báo về việc treo nick cảnh cáo thành viên NANA

## CNC PRO

BQT thông báo quyết định:
- Treo nick cảnh cáo thành viên NANA đại diện đơn vị ERAMACHINERY.
- Thời hạn: *01* tuần.
- Nội dung vi phạm: trình bày nội dung, dùng co chữ lớn, chữ đậm trên toàn bài viết. Trong 08 bài viết đã có 04 bài viết vi phạm.
- Tất cả các bài viết vi phạm đều được xóa.

Xem thêm NỘI QUY diễn đàn ở đây.

----------

ít nói, Bongmayquathem, Dainamcnc, garynguyen, Haibala Đỗ, hungson1986, lucasyeah12345, mtancong, phuongcadcam, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt, ThuylucAAU, tienhung, trantamnd89, Tuanlm, vanquy

----------

